# Plants for Paludarium



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends !

I'm setting up a paludarium and just wanted to request for some guidance on which plants can be suitable for these. I understand that I can use Ferns, Moss and Anubias but I'm looking for some other commonly available plants that grow on the shore line. Some thing grass like growing between the Rocks would be great.

Is there any seed which we use for food that can tolerate a lot of moisture , which I can sow in the gaps between the rocks and aquarium wall etc, so that grass like plants grow out of these gaps ?

I hope my question is not very dumb - sorry if it is.
Kindly help and guide me Friends...
Thanks a lot !
Regards and Care
Kush


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I suggest looking for posts by user "hydrophyte". He has a great post regarding 9 easily obtainable plants to use for riparium displays which would also translate over to paludarium.

Charlie


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Sir,

Thanks a lot for caring and for the kind reply. It will be a great help if you can please help me find the post or kindly guide me on how do I search the posts by a particular member.

Kindly advice and help...
Regards and Care 
Kush


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

There is a search button at the top of the page. It is your best friend on the forums.

Charlie


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Sir,

Found it !!! http://hydrophytesblog.com/?p=182

Thanks a lot for guiding and for caring...
Regards, 
Kush


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Friends, any ideas if I can use paddy for this application ? Will grow well in the gaps and cracks ?

Kindly advice...


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

I've been able to grow riccia emersed in my boyfriend's paludarium. They have a very interesting grass-like shape when they are grown emersed, and would do well to spread out between rocks (in our experience). A couple of other plants that we have in our paludarium set up include the following:

-Hydrocotyle leucophala (both emersed and immersed)
-Myriophyllum mattogrossense (have a few small stems that randomly grew emersed)
-riccia (emersed/immersed) -- needs humid environment
-java moss/ferns


----------

